# A sad update



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

For people that followed the story of Tatty the skunk that had an accidental overdose of ibuprophen.............

Emma Tattys owner has just called me to tell me that tatty is very poorly again 

her creatin levels and Urea (sorry on spelling) levels have shot up again and tatty in herself is showing signs of being poorly again.......drastic weight loss, lethargy, and loss of appitite 

Emma has had her back at the vets for bloods doing and is awaiting the results back from them and will post them upon reciept 

But she asked me to let people know as tatty got alot of support from the people on here when she went through her 1st ordeal and Emma appreciated that so much 

So sorry i have had to post this thread but even Emma herself knows that its highly possible she may have to make the descision of letting tatty go 

Sorry if there are any spelling mistakes but its been a lil upsetting for me to have to post this a few of us went through alot with this girl and really did think she had come out the other end a pure miracle


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/171471-help-my-skunk-eaten-pain.html

for anyone wanting to know this is where tattys story started


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

I remember this  Very sad indeed, last I read she was getting on fine, but that was ages ago...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Unfamiliar said:


> I remember this  Very sad indeed, last I read she was getting on fine, but that was ages ago...


yes she was doing fine and had been for the last year just over..........but the poisoning looks to have left permenant damage to her kidneys


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> yes she was doing fine and had been for the last year just over..........but the poisoning looks to have left permenant damage to her kidneys


I was a bit surprised that there were suddenly problems so far on.

It's weird, I was thinking about this just the other day.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Unfamiliar said:


> I was a bit surprised that there were suddenly problems so far on.
> 
> It's weird, I was thinking about this just the other day.


 
there was always the risk of long term damage which is obviously what has happened her kidneys were very damaged in this and i guess it was a matter of time really 

when she left me to go back to Emma we thought she was a gonna but she perked up


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> there was always the risk of long term damage which is obviously what has happened her kidneys were very damaged in this and i guess it was a matter of time really
> 
> when she left me to go back to Emma we thought she was a gonna but she perked up


 
Still, fingers crossed!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

oh poor tatty i wish id met her sooner it might of helped 
healing wishes to her come on tatty you can do it


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Unfamiliar said:


> Still, fingers crossed!


Oh yes everything is crossed here 



ami_j said:


> oh poor tatty i wish id met her sooner it might of helped
> healing wishes to her come on tatty you can do it


ami if it hadnt have been for you tatty may still not be here today anyway hun! You are the reason she is still alive today hun


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

*This is the blood results so far for Tatty*

If anyone knows what the normal range is I would be extreamly greatful along with two little lads. These blood results have been supplied by a very kind vet nurse who emailed them to me tonight.

Blood results as follows: 

*Haematology:*

Red Cells 8.92 10^12/l
Haemoglobin 14.4 g/dl
 Hct 0.536 l/l
 MCV 60.1 fl
 MCH 16.1 pg
 MCHC 26.9 g/dl

White Cells 4.99 10^9/l
 Neutrophils 36% 1.80 10^9/l
 Lymphocytes 33% 1.65 10^9/l
 Monocytes 7% 0.35 10^9/l
 Eosinophils 24% 1.20 10^9/l

Platelet Count 336 10^9/l

Morphological Assessment: Red cells appear normal. Mild eosinophilia

*Biochemistry:*
Total Protein 69.4 g/l
Albumin 32.2 g/l
Globulin 37.2 g/l
AG Ratio 0.87
Urea 8.5 mmol/l
Creatinine 82.0 umol/l
ALT (SGPT) 33.5 IU/L
Alk Phosphatase 15.3 IU/L
Gamma GT 1.7 IU/L
Total Bilirubin 0.9 umol/l
Amylase 330.3 IU/l
Glucose 5.5 mmol/l

Have just converted the creatinine value into mg/dl (as per normal values on http://www.skunkhaven.net/VetCare4.htm#Blood) 

Which makes our value of 82 umol/l into 0.93 mg/dl (divide by 88 to convert according to http://www.convert-me.com/en/bb/viewtopic.php?t=1549)

This puts the value within normal range... 0.93 mg/dl in normal range of 0.46 - 2.0 mg/dl.

Anyways, will speak to you tomorrow after you have seen what you can find out and also when we have the labs response back!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> If anyone knows what the normal range is I would be extreamly greatful along with two little lads. These blood results have been supplied by a very kind vet nurse who emailed them to me tonight.
> 
> Blood results as follows:
> 
> ...


 
i hope someone can help you out on what natural levels should be too hun 

give tatty a hug from evil aunty Em:flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oh yes everything is crossed here
> 
> 
> 
> ami if it hadnt have been for you tatty may still not be here today anyway hun! You are the reason she is still alive today hun


awww im just glad i remembered to recommend the forum


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ami_j said:


> awww im just glad i remembered to recommend the forum


 
well she needs all the positive healing vibes we can send out to her now hun :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> well she needs all the positive healing vibes we can send out to her now hun :flrt::flrt::flrt:


im sending them for the little miracle girl:flrt:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> For people that followed the story of Tatty the skunk that had an accidental overdose of ibuprophen.............
> 
> Emma Tattys owner has just called me to tell me that tatty is very poorly again
> 
> ...


 
She's also drinking more, shaking


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how old is tatty now? she could still make an unexpected recovery like last time though couldnt she?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

well cat have just been chatting to emma again an we have come up with something that she is gonna put to the vet nurse in an email and see if we can follow it up 

so there is a chance that she could pull through this again 

but not saying too much until this avenue has been explored just in case :2thumb:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how old is tatty now? she could still make an unexpected recovery like last time though couldnt she?


I wouldn't put anything past this little lady:flrt:. She is just turned 3 now


----------



## artype (Dec 1, 2008)

It was only a short while ago tatty came to stay with us and she was doing so well. :sad:

We've all got our fingers, toes, claws crossed for her :flrt:


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

artype said:


> It was only a short while ago tatty came to stay with us and she was doing so well. :sad:
> 
> We've all got our fingers, toes, claws crossed for her :flrt:


 thanks you guys it was great knowing that she was in great hands while we were away:notworthy::flrt:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

im gunna say summat stupid

im gunna put the candles esences (sp?) and everything and sit in ssilence for her just thinking of all the nice things she has been remembered for and im going to pray for her

:blush:

to both emma's: i wish good thoughts and happyness i wanna sayy to memzy emma good luck you have my deepest thoughtss and attention :flrt::notworthy: xxx


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Thinking of you and Tatty Emma, hope she can pull through again, she's a brave strong girlie:flrt: all fingers and toes crossed for you all:flrt:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Have just read about this wee one and wanted to add my best wishes to you both and little Tatty. Good luck - thoughts & prayers are with you all


----------



## housecat (Oct 14, 2007)

Fingers crossed for your little one here too.xx


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

Tatty as always is continuing to baffle all concerned :bash:. 

She isn't diabetic, eate quite well last night was alot more energetic than she's been of late. Think that thier is a possible lump to her left abdomen. 

She has had a plain X-ray wchich shows nothing difinatvly other than her bonedensity is good so she's had some barium and will have another X-ray tonight.

I will also mention (thanks to Emmaj) the possibilty of telescopic intestines. 

I will take photos of both X-rays tonight and hope fingers crossed I will be able to get them on here for others to look at and ponder over


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> Tatty as always is continuing to baffle all concerned :bash:.
> 
> She isn't diabetic, eate quite well last night was alot more energetic than she's been of late. Think that thier is a possible lump to her left abdomen.
> 
> ...


i cant really take credit for that it was Domino bless him that suffered from something along the lines i mentioned to you hun 

sorry i aint been able to call you back things have been hectic here 

hope tattys other x-ray has gone well hun an i will bell you soon as i can :2thumb:

you know where i am if you need me hun :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Only just seen this. Im so sorry Tatty is poorly again. Fingers crossed she can bounce back again. When you say telescopic intestines do you mean an Intersusseption??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Only just seen this. Im so sorry Tatty is poorly again. Fingers crossed she can bounce back again. When yuo say telescopic intestines do you mean an Intersusseption??


i dont know the techinical word for it lol so tried to explain about what domino went through 

The vets have found one side of her abdomin either has could be a lump, blockage or mass until they had done their further x-rays then they wont know much more 

it may come to having to open her up to see what the problem if its still no clearer on the x-rays 

they have explored as many avenues as they can without having to resort to this yet


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

our Domino? if so yeah shell, he had an intersusseption


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> our Domino? if so yeah shell, he had an intersusseption


 
yes your domino i couldnt think what it was called :blush:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

fingers toes and claws all crosse for her here! come on Tatty


----------



## memzy emma (Aug 19, 2008)

The x-ray tonight showed barium passing through her system. No blockage, I will get the photos of her x-rays up as soon as I can may be someone can spot something.:notworthy: 

All in things seem normal. She is now tucking into her tea after she'd has some liquid paraffin to hopefully pass anything that could be their on its way to the outside world.

Possibly Tatty just likes to scare me from time to time:devil:, may be I'm far to over protective of her:bash:, however, after what we went through last time I'm not about to take chances with her health:flrt:.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Least that sounds good lovey & she's eating which hopefully is a good sign - keeping everything here crossed for you guys :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

memzy emma said:


> The x-ray tonight showed barium passing through her system. No blockage, I will get the photos of her x-rays up as soon as I can may be someone can spot something.:notworthy:
> 
> All in things seem normal. She is now tucking into her tea after she'd has some liquid paraffin to hopefully pass anything that could be their on its way to the outside world.
> 
> Possibly Tatty just likes to scare me from time to time:devil:, may be I'm far to over protective of her:bash:, however, after what we went through last time I'm not about to take chances with her health:flrt:.


Emma thats great news i guess 

give me a bell when you can as i know you have a busy few days 

and hey i dont blame you for one second for being over protective hun : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Well I got an update from Emma 

Tatty has picked up she was more active last night and went and woke Emma up at 6am to tell her she was hungry :lol2:

Im sure Emma will be on at some point to update on how she is doing


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Aww thats great news - fingers crossed little Tatty is on the road to recovery now : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Mrs Mental said:


> Aww thats great news - fingers crossed little Tatty is on the road to recovery now : victory:


yes hoping so i think as Emma said she just likes to keep us all on our toes :lol2:


----------

